# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  θυροτηλεοραση TELCO  VD811B μαζι με θυροτηλεφωνο

## christakosxo

Γεια σας ! θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας σχετικα με το θυροτηλεφωνο της telco .Υπαρχει καποιο εγχειριδιο χρησης γιατι δε μπορω να βρω στο ιντερνετ ;  
Το VD811B http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...ducts_id=21241 ειναι το ιδιο με το VD811B02 που παει μαζι με τη μπουτονιερα-καμερα http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...ducts_id=21191    ;  δηλαδη το VD811B μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει σαν το VD811B02 και να ανοιγοκλεινει ηλεκτρικο κυπρι ή ειναι ενα απλα εξτρα μονιτορ  ;
Επισης με τη συγκεκριμενη θυροτηλεοραση και την ιδια μπουτονιερα - καμερα  μπορω να συνδεσω θυροτηλεφωνο παραλληλα σε αλλη μερια του σπιτιου ;

----------


## john_b

Τι τις θες τις οδηγίες;
Το ποιό πιθανό είναι, μέχρι να τις διαβάσεις να χαλάσει.

----------


## her

χαχαχαχα, σωστός ο Γιάννης

----------


## JOHNY+

να ρωτήσω ρε παιδια η telco είναι ελληνική εταιρειά ; Γιατί έψαχνα το site της στο internet κάποια μέρα και δεν το έβρισκα πουθενά .

----------


## christakosxo

κ γω δε μπορω να βρω τιποτα ......

----------


## aktis

To telco  ειναι brandname του εισαγωγέα www.alfalamda.gr . Αυτό σημαίνει οτι παίρνει πχ 100 η 1000 προιόντα από ένα εργοστάσιο ( συνήθως Κίνα ) 
και του λεει να γράψει απέξω telco ...  Κανονικά  πρέπει να υπάρχει πιστοποιητικό CE , στο οποίο να φαίνονται τα πλήρη στοιχεία του κατασκευαστή 
αφού συνήθως αυτός το εκδίδει και ο εισαγωγέας απλώς το γνωστοποιεί  . Ο εισαγωγέας επίσης  κάπου πρέπει να έχει μια σημείωση οτι το κινέζικο προιόν πχ ΑΒΓ 100 ειναι το TELCO 100

----------


## el greco 1

Επισης με τη συγκεκριμενη θυροτηλεοραση και την ιδια μπουτονιερα - καμερα μπορω να συνδεσω θυροτηλεφωνο παραλληλα σε αλλη μερια του σπιτιου ; oχι χρειαζεσαι 2πλη μπουτονιερα εξω + 1 θυροτηλεφωνο ακομα. το υπαρχων συστημα δεν υποστηριζει αυτο που θελετε να κανεται!

----------

